# ACER Aspire One D250-1165 (KAV60) Wireless Ethernet Card not found



## Sayhiagain65 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just re-intsalled the system disk and the two recovery disks for my ACER Aspire One D250-1165 (KAV60) Netbook. Everything came up fine, only with the exception of the wireless ethernet card. When I searched the device manager, it only shows the external card, and a question mark for the wireless ethernet card. I'm able to get to the internet only by wired network connection, but the netbook does not seem to install the wireless ethernet card, therefore I can not get into the internet using the wireless connection. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find, or know what the the proper ethernet card drivers are for this type of netbook? 

Thank you

Israel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you installed the driver for your wireless Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Netbook / Aspire One / AOD250
check in device manager Device Manager XP - How Do I Open Windows XP Device Manager?
Right click My Computer > Properties > Hardware Tab > Device 
Manager > Right click the device you want to view > Properties 
> Details Tab > Select Hardware Id from the list then choose the correct driver from the acer site


----------

